# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Niel Gow's Lament for the Death of His Second Wife

## Chuck Naill

Information about Mr Gow can be found here, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niel_Gow

I am using an Eastman 504 and a Martin D-18. This is Cape Breton fiddler, Buddy MacMaster's version.
http://www.box.net/shared/mb2a1ncll1

----------


## TWINGDAE

:Smile: ...sounds great ! 

Buddy and his niece Natalie MacMaster....Priceless !

----------


## BlueMt.

Chuck,  Nicely done.

----------


## mandrian

Beautifully played. Sad tunes make me happy.

----------


## Chuck Naill

Thank you everyone for listening.  :Smile: 

Yes it is a sad tune.

----------


## GDAE

Thanks for posting this...you played it so beautifully it inspired me to learn it myself.

----------


## JeffD

Very nice. I like that tune a lot - it has been out of rotation at our jam for some years. I should bring it back.

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Very nice. I like that tune a lot - it has been out of rotation at our jam for some years. I should bring it back.


Thank you Jeff. If I did not know the title, I wonder if I would think of it sadly? Thank you for listening.  :Smile:

----------


## Len

Its a lament, supposed to be played much more slowly.

----------


## jjoyce

Here's the music (notation) on Session.com: 

http://www.thesession.org/tunes/display/1892 

click the 'sheetmusic' tab.

I surely love this tune as well, and it's in my list of tunes to learn.

----------


## JeffD

Len does have a point. I usually do play it just a bit more slowly. In addition, I tend to tremolo all quarter notes and longer.

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Len does have a point. I usually do play it just a bit more slowly. In addition, I tend to tremolo all quarter notes and longer.


I had recorded this piece on fiddle before mandolin. I attemped to follow the tempo that Buddy MacMaster had used on a video I found.  http://www.box.net/shared/27aghza1sf

----------


## KristinEliza

I wrote out several harmonizations for this tune a few years back for some of my students.  If anyone would like to see them, send me a PM and I'd be happy share!

----------


## Rob Fowler

Chuck,
You should post this on the Song-a-Week Social Group. Niel Gow's Lament....was the tune of the week just last week. :Mandosmiley: 

Here's the link:http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/gr...cussionid=1176

----------


## Chuck Naill

> Chuck,
> You should post this on the Song-a-Week Social Group. Niel Gow's Lament....was the tune of the week just last week.
> 
> Here's the link:http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/gr...cussionid=1176


I am surprised this tune in so well known by mandolin players. Thanks for the link Rob. It appears there are enough versions, but I will keep it in mind for future songs of the week.  :Smile: 

chuck

----------


## Rob Fowler

[QUOTE=Chuck Naill;756138]I am surprised this tune in so well known by mandolin players. Thanks for the link Rob. It appears there are enough versions, but I will keep it in mind for future songs of the week.  :Smile: 

Hi Chuck, the more versions the better on the SAW group! Yours sounds really great, by the way! :Smile:

----------


## Chuck Naill

[QUOTE=Rob Fowler;756150]


> I am surprised this tune in so well known by mandolin players. Thanks for the link Rob. It appears there are enough versions, but I will keep it in mind for future songs of the week. 
> 
> Hi Chuck, the more versions the better on the SAW group! Yours sounds really great, by the way!


Thank you, Rob. My little Eastman mandolin is beaming right now!! :Smile: 

I will see if I can post it after dinner.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

